# No more long trip notifications



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

The last three trips that were over 45 minutes I got no notification of a long trip. It used to say a 45 minute trip in the same area where it says.....you have a low acceptance rate. 

But now I get nothing.

Today I accepted a trip, arrived and it was an hour and half away so I quickly cancelled.

Is Lyft no longer giving the notification or are they not telling people with low acceptance rate?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Word is that they've stopped showing long trip notifications all together in some markets.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

In La it’s gone and now they don’t even color code the ride types. 
My law they don’t have to give drivers shit. All they legally have to do is give the pickup address. That’s how much of the drivers rights they’ve taken.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

All I see is themselves trying to look prettier in the mirror.

Oh such luck. I didn't even have to update the app.

No value added for the drivers. Once again.

And they wonder why I keep 2 staring there app.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow! That is so shitty!


It’s too bad for the passengers because I’m just going to have cancel all those rides and tell Lyft that they were underage passengers.

And ask for a cancellation fee.

If Lyft is going to be shitty...then I guess I’ll be shitty too.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Confused23 said:


> Wow! That is so shitty!
> 
> It's too bad for the passengers because I'm just going to have cancel all those rides and tell Lyft that they were underage passengers.
> 
> ...


Stopped getting the long ride notice this week.

This will definitely result in more cancels. I'm not taking those long rides in certain directions because I just don't get enough on the return. Simple economics.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guess it's regional. Was out doing what ants do last night and got a ping which said 45+. Took it and did some rides on my way back to cover the return costs.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

See the other threads here. It is an Android OS issue which they are either to slow to fix or deliberately testing.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Confused23 said:


> The last three trips that were over 45 minutes I got no notification of a long trip. It used to say a 45 minute trip in the same area where it says.....you have a low acceptance rate.
> 
> But now I get nothing.
> 
> ...


IT's not the acceptance, call them and ask them when the hell are they going to fix your phone to see it like the rest.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

LAWeasel said:


> See the other threads here. It is an Android OS issue which they are either to slow to fix or deliberate>


I use an iPhone.....


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> I use an iPhone.....


Well damn.IOS wasn't effected a month ago. Seems they are deliberately trying to remove +45 and force everyone into meeting the requirements for destination preview (their version of Uber pro). If so, the results should be poor. Lower acceptance rates, higher cancelations, and more pissed off customers.

Amazing. They need to go in the complete opposite direction to compete with Uber. Add long pick up fees and bring back destination preview for Platinum drivers. That would keep me on Lyft nearly 100% of the time. My biggest reason for adding Uber after doing Lyft exclusively for 6 months was their blatant disregard for driver loyalty by stripping away the only worthwhile benefit to being a Platinum driver.

/end rant


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> I use an iPhone.....





LAWeasel said:


> Well damn.IOS wasn't effected a month ago. Seems they are deliberately trying to remove +45 and force everyone into meeting the requirements for destination preview (their version of Uber pro). If so, the results should be poor. Lower acceptance rates, higher cancelations, and more pissed off customers.
> 
> Amazing. They need to go in the complete opposite direction to compete with Uber. Add long pick up fees and bring back destination preview for Platinum drivers. That would keep me on Lyft nearly 100% of the time. My biggest reason for adding Uber after doing Lyft exclusively for 6 months was their blatant disregard for driver loyalty by stripping away the only worthwhile benefit to being a Platinum driver.
> 
> /end rant


Exactly ........after getting a cancellation warning message I wrote Lyft thats its their fault I'm cancelling these long rides because number one: if the destination filter worked and I could depend on a ride home then I'd complete the trip...but with Lyft destination not giving me anything and I mean zero then I cancel long rides that take me too far from home...


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> Stopped getting the long ride notice this week.
> 
> This will definitely result in more cancels. I'm not taking those long rides in certain directions because I just don't get enough on the return. Simple economics.


Absolutely. If it's after five and rush hour, it's busy enough where I am that I'll make more money just staying around where I am. And it might take me two hours to get back with no rides on the way back.

Just cancel and tell Lyft the passenger was under 18.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Okay, I might’ve figured out a trick to see if it’s a long ride.

I turned my Lyft app on and then switched to another app with Lyft running in the background.

I got a notification pop up that said...Louisa 45 + minutes.

When I switched over to the Lyft app, it had a ride request for Louisa...but no long trip warning.

So if you’re worried about getting a long trip, just have the Lyft app on, but switch over to another app.

Let me know if this works for anyone else.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Apparently the notifications are gone in Denver as well.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

LAWeasel said:


> Well damn.IOS wasn't effected a month ago. Seems they are deliberately trying to remove +45 and force everyone into meeting the requirements for destination preview (their version of Uber pro). If so, the results should be poor. Lower acceptance rates, higher cancelations, and more pissed off customers.
> 
> Amazing. They need to go in the complete opposite direction to compete with Uber. Add long pick up fees and bring back destination preview for Platinum drivers. That would keep me on Lyft nearly 100% of the time. My biggest reason for adding Uber after doing Lyft exclusively for 6 months was their blatant disregard for driver loyalty by stripping away the only worthwhile benefit to being a Platinum driver.
> 
> /end rant


Same with me.


----------



## Elkabong (Jun 8, 2018)

Westerner said:


> Apparently the notifications are gone in Denver as well.


Not necessarily the case. I'm in Denver and received a lyft 45+ notification today. Took them from downtown to the airport. As a bonus I got a pickup from the airport to Lakewood. The two totaled $70+. Made my day.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I got a 45min+ trip noticfication this morning to the airport, i still get low acceptance as well. IOS as well


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> I got a 45min+ trip noticfication this morning to the airport, i still get low acceptance as well. IOS as well


What you guys complaining about? Forget 45+ min drop off, let's talk about lyft's 28 min to pax. Plus big brother lyft says your acceptance rate is low


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Confused23 said:


> Okay, I might've figured out a trick to see if it's a long ride.
> 
> I turned my Lyft app on and then switched to another app with Lyft running in the background.
> 
> ...


Okay, this has worked twice for me now. I log on to Lyft and switch to a different app and if a ride request comes in, it warns me if it's 45+ minutes on the pop up notification.

But when I switch over to the ride....no warning.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What you guys complaining about? Forget 45+ min drop off, let's talk about lyft's 28 min to pax. Plus big brother lyft says your acceptance rate is low


Like this?


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Damn. Tell Lyft "My acceptance rate is low because I didn't have enough has to make it to the pax!"


----------



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

Drive 30 mins for a $3.50 fare...sounds legit... :/


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Update....long trip notification is back.

I guess too many people were getting pissed off about that.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

It's not back in South Florida. It's been gone for months, and I doubt it's ever coming back. The problem here, especially if you drive nights, is that most directions 45+minutes is going to take you to an area where you'll get ZERO return pings. So you are almost guaranteed to at best break even, but when you add in paying all the return tolls, you end up losing money. My guess is nobody was taking the 45+min rides, so that got rid of the warning. Here's an idea, for the destinations in terrible areas, add on a return fee, that at a minimum covers the return tolls, and maybe a driver won't hate taking them.


----------



## millie (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm in SWFL and it is not back as of a few days ago. I can't tell you as of today because I have had to virtually stop driving Lyft because of this. My market, long trips are usually from an hour to hour and a half one way. With the notification, I was able to take them more often than not. Problem is, I'm usually only able to drive in 3-5 hour shifts. Meaning ... I have to be somewhere. If I'm two hours away from a committed appointment, I still have a lot of driveable time remaining, but if I get an unknown 1.5 hour (3 hour RT), I'm screwed. 

Lately, I've just been running Lyft the first hour or two of my day when I know I can handle a long trip. It's a shame too, because in my market, my Lyft earnings have steadily been surpassing the other.

I know...we can always say it is too far and we we can't do it once we arrive, but I don't like doing that. I don't want to waste my time driving there and I also think it is crappy to do to a PAX who is planning on catching a flight and then they have to wait on another driver.

Funny...I remember when they rolled out the 45+ notification, they were bragging about how it was a great new feature for drivers. Wish they'd bring it back everywhere!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The more people that complain to Lyft about not having the feature the better chance one complaint might get to the right person instead of being ignored.


----------



## Lordridley (Jan 11, 2016)

Confused23 said:


> Okay, I might've figured out a trick to see if it's a long ride.
> 
> I turned my Lyft app on and then switched to another app with Lyft running in the background.
> 
> ...


Is your phone an android or iOS?


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

Confused23 said:


> Wow! That is so shitty!
> 
> It's too bad for the passengers because I'm just going to have cancel all those rides and tell Lyft that they were underage passengers.
> 
> ...


Thats what i started doing a while back. Any and every chance i get, i stick it to them either with the duck and no show, or the long haul on every trip possible. I dont even give them the choice (or ask them if its ok). In 2019 you got to watch your back more than ever with these degenerates that are pretending to run some sort of company.

Actually one of my new years resolutions was from 1/1/19 forward, I will match every $1 in tips received from pax with $1 received by no showing a pax. My tip matching program is much more effective than ubers tip matchting tuesdays. sleazy bastards. lol I have attched a thumbnail of every week in 2019 so far and i have pretty much kept my word on my tip matching program. I avg about $50 a week in no shows. Every bit helps in this unstainable industry.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's been gone for me for at least a month it seems and it sucks since spring break is coming up.

I also used to leave the Lyft app on a little longer and if a 45+ trip came up I would accept wait a min or 2 to make sure it doesnt get canceled and of it looks kosher I would cancel the uber ride lol


----------



## 132266 (Dec 1, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It's been gone for me for at least a month it seems and it sucks since spring break is coming up.
> 
> I also used to leave the Lyft app on a little longer and if a 45+ trip came up I would accept wait a min or 2 to make sure it doesnt get canceled and of it looks kosher I would cancel the uber ride lol


I spoke to someone and they said they did a "experiment". +45 notifications are going away


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

SanFranant said:


> I spoke to someone and they said they did a "experiment". +45 notifications are going away


Well then, so am I. I will not turn on Lyft when I am either desperate for a +45 to get back to my area, or need to avoid one close to the end of a shift.

Screw them. Will be doing more Uber instead.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SanFranant said:


> I spoke to someone and they said they did a "experiment". +45 notifications are going away


This is true as they experimented with raising rates in some markets and the data said the drivers hated it

Gotta love that drivers advisory council


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

I started experiencing the same issue. No 45 min banner as of Dec 20th. I figured out what the problem was after experimenting. As of the Dec 19, 2018 Lyft app update it no longer appears. I went back to Oct. 2018 version it showed Long trip banner. Unfortunately after 24 hrs Lyft wouldnt let me log onto app unless I updated it to newest version. This seems to be happening with Android phones. I have a Note 8 and I also tried it with Galaxy 6 and another Android no long trip banner. IPhone 5S still showing Long Trips. Going to try tethering an old IPhone to my Galaxy Hot Spot. If it works I can see banner. If I choose to accept I can then turn app on, on my Galaxy and shut it off on IPhone. I can that do trip from Galaxy that has full service as I Phone has no service unless tethered.
I also sent message to Lyft only to get a BS answer that they are protecting riders privacy by not showing destination. Long trip banner never did show destination.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Does Uber still have the long trip warning? Because if they do....I’m just going to go back and drive for them now.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Confused23 said:


> Does Uber still have the long trip warning? Because if they do....I'm just going to go back and drive for them now.


So far I've seen them.


----------



## Jbear0000 (Aug 25, 2017)

****ing Lyft, they are dumb asses for removing this. It was 3am the other day and they placed a passenger in my queue which I hate by the way. Anyway, I arrived and they wanted to go over an hour away. I'd gladly take that ride at 8pm, but not at 3am when I'm expecting a short ride from the night club I was picking up from and then heading home. I had to cancel the ride and I get nothing for it since I didn't wait 5 minutes and select no show. This is bad for both the drivers and passengers. I guess I'll just claim they were under age to get my cancellation fee.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Lyft is the worst. I messaged them about this a few days ago. I should have known better than to waste my time.


----------



## LyftUber85 (Feb 25, 2019)

I’m in the Houston area and I still get notifications for long rides...got one today


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Haven't done a Lyft ride since they took it away. Did they think I was just going to say "Oh well, I'll just accept every ride from now on..." They lost a 4.96 driver to Uber. There should be awards for this kind of stupidity.


----------



## Crixus__ (Feb 27, 2019)

I do not get any 45 + notification after update too. Is this real happening ? You gotta be kidding lyft team


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Still getting long trips notifications


----------



## Crixus__ (Feb 27, 2019)

mbd said:


> Still getting long trips notifications


My Lyft Driver app version is 1001 97 31 5766903


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Crixus__ said:


> My Lyft Driver app version is 1001 97 31 5766903


What is your acceptance rate and cancellation rate??

That could be possible be part of the problem ... I am just guessing with no concrete evidence to back it up.
Might be some threshold number that they go by.


----------



## Crixus__ (Feb 27, 2019)

I do not cancel rides often may be max 5 percent. My acceptance rate is 70 I dont think it’s about it


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

I was seeing 45+ on Lyft and suddenly it wasnt showing anymore. After some research I found out that there was an update on Dec 19, 2018 anyone who has a Galaxy 6 or higher (these definately are not showing)and other Androids (dont know specifically what ones) will no longer show the 45 min notification. I was able to go back to the October 2018 update and my app was then showing the 45 min notification again. Unfortunately 24 hrs after going to earlier update Lyft would no longer let me online unless I updated it. I emailed Lyft 5X see reponse I received below. I then emailed them back and told them their answer was BS as 45 min + never showed address. They never responded back.



Mmmc said:


> I started experiencing the same issue. No 45 min banner as of Dec 20th. I figured out what the problem was after experimenting. As of the Dec 19, 2018 Lyft app update it no longer appears. I went back to Oct. 2018 version it showed Long trip banner. Unfortunately after 24 hrs Lyft wouldnt let me log onto app unless I updated it to newest version. This seems to be happening with Android phones. I have a Note 8 and I also tried it with Galaxy 6 and another Android no long trip banner. IPhone 5S still showing Long Trips. Going to try tethering an old IPhone to my Galaxy Hot Spot. If it works I can see banner. If I choose to accept I can then turn app on, on my Galaxy and shut it off on IPhone. I can that do trip from Galaxy that has full service as I Phone has no service unless tethered.
> I also sent message to Lyft only to get a BS answer that they are protecting riders privacy by not showing destination. Long trip banner never did show destination.


I Phone worked. It still shows up on IPhone.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Mmmc said:


> I was seeing 45+ on Lyft and suddenly it wasnt showing anymore. After some research I found out that there was an update on Dec 19, 2018 anyone who has a Galaxy 6 or higher (these definately are not showing)and other Androids (dont know specifically what ones) will no longer show the 45 min notification. I was able to go back to the October 2018 update and my app was then showing the 45 min notification again. Unfortunately 24 hrs after going to earlier update Lyft would no longer let me online unless I updated it. I emailed Lyft 5X see reponse I received below. I then emailed them back and told them their answer was BS as 45 min + never showed address. They never responded back.
> 
> 
> I Phone worked. It still shows up on IPhone.


What kind of BS is that response from Lyft? The app always showed pax pick up address.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I had a ping today: It showed the 45+ minute Long Trip Notification on the PING NOTIFICATION SCREEN. 
I am using the latest LYFT APP update for iPhone as of Feb. 26, 2019.


----------



## Crixus__ (Feb 27, 2019)

After update they changed request screen too


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had a ping today: It showed the 45+ minute Long Trip Notification on the PING NOTIFICATION SCREEN.
> I am using the latest LYFT APP update for iPhone as of Feb. 26, 2019.


I started tethering an IPhone to my Galaxy. Once I open app on IPhone app opens on my galaxy also. IPhone will show banner 45+ but galaxy will not. So for now I Phones still showing it.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

For the first time since early December, it worked today on Android. Updated to latest Lyft app last night.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Crixus__ said:


> After update they changed request screen too
> 
> View attachment 300686
> View attachment 300687


Indeed. I have the screen on the LEFT on my iPhone, (NOT the one on the RIGHT).


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

I just updated my app. I'll see if it comes up tonight. Thanks for the info!



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Indeed. I have the screen on the LEFT on my iPhone, (NOT the one on the RIGHT).


I noticed the rating on the screenshot. In the past few weeks 98% of my Lyft requests all had 5 stars. Then I noticed its happening on Uber also this past week. I drive in Philly and New Jersey mostly afternoon into evening and some nights. Uber riders range from 4.39 to 4.95. It is extremely rare I see a 5 star Uber. Depending on time of day and location I decline requests 4.65 and below. Definately wouldnt pick up below a 4.60. I have experienced a low rated riders request coming back to me 3/4X over a 10/15 min. Just wondering if Uber is fixing rider ratings at times so thst doesnt happen. Had a Lyft shared request come in 11X last night. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Mmmc said:


> I just updated my app. I'll see if it comes up tonight. Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> I noticed the rating on the screenshot. In the past few weeks 98% of my Lyft requests all had 5 stars. Then I noticed its happening on Uber also this past week. I drive in Philly and New Jersey mostly afternoon into evening and some nights. Uber riders range from 4.39 to 4.95. It is extremely rare I see a 5 star Uber. Depending on time of day and location I decline requests 4.65 and below. Definately wouldnt pick up below a 4.60. I have experienced a low rated riders request coming back to me 3/4X over a 10/15 min. Just wondering if Uber is fixing rider ratings at times so thst doesnt happen. Had a Lyft shared request come in 11X last night. Any thoughts?


Oh, I get low rated pax all the time. Still. I refuse anyone under 4.8


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

I get them.also Just noticed an awful lot of 5 stars lately on both apps. Not normal for my areas. 5 stars are very rare. Wondering if Uber and Lyft are resetting rider ratings or removing some of their lower rated trips. Many drivers do ignore low rated passengers which obviously impacts pick up times. So just curious if they decided to do something about it. If they did it is going to suck because now we will be stuck with these idiots. I have noticed since December 31st more riders are tipping. I have only one night since then (3 trips) no one tipped. Most are tipping on the app when they are still in the car making it a point that I know they tipped on the app. I guess there are a few that want to keep their ratings up. I have changed nothing on how I drive but definately seeing more tips. Of course there are still the cheap ones no matter what wont tip.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol, the bastards updated the most archaic versions of the Iphone with the latest layout (45 min working) and still havent fixed the android's.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol, the bastards updated the most archaic versions of the Iphone with the latest layout (45 min working) and still havent fixed the android's.


As of this morning the latest update works in my note 9 Android 9. Got a +45.
What's weird is for the past 3 months I've been using a tethered phone with the November 20th version of the app and it worked. I turned off all updates so the app couldn't update itself. This morning I got the new ping screen on the old app, but the app version hasn't changed. Now how the [email protected]@@ did they do that? I lost my control for testing, but at least the new one works, for now.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

LAWeasel said:


> As of this morning the latest update works in my note 9 Android 9. Got a +45.
> What's weird is for the past 3 months I've been using a tethered phone with the November 20th version of the app and it worked. I turned off all updates so the app couldn't update itself. This morning I got the new ping screen on the old app, but the app version hasn't changed. Now how the [email protected]@@ did they do that? I lost my control for testing, but at least the new one works, for now.


Weird updates on their end, not on our smartphone installed app happen all the time with LYFT. I cannot explain it either.


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

LAWeasel said:


> For the first time since early December, it worked today on Android. Updated to latest Lyft app last night.


Thanks again. I updated my app and it is now showing the 45min +.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

They (finally) got rid of the "Your Acceptance Rate is Low" message on every ping. About time! If I have just rejected the last 57 pings, what makes them think seeing that message on the 58th is going to sway me?


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Weird updates on their end, not on our smartphone installed app happen all the time with LYFT. I cannot explain it either.


Whats annoying is Lyft support didnt know anything. They just gave any old answer. I would rather them say "i have no idea why". Five emails 5 days to get wrong answer we get rated in our rides cant imagine if support got rated I swear they close their eyes and put a finger on an answer what ever one their fingers on they send that Or eeny, meeny, miny, mo. Maybe they get paid more to send wrong answer.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> They (finally) got rid of the "Your Acceptance Rate is Low" message on every ping. About time! If I have just rejected the last 57 pings, what makes them think seeing that message on the 58th is going to sway me?


That sucks. It let me know I was doing everything right. Now I have to check the dashboard. Maybe the banner caused a problem with the rest of the info. Who knows.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Mmmc said:


> Whats annoying is Lyft support didnt know anything. They just gave any old answer. I would rather them say "i have no idea why". Five emails 5 days to get wrong answer we get rated in our rides cant imagine if support got rated:smiles: I swear they close their eyes and put a finger on an answer what ever one their fingers on they send that:smiles: Or eeny, meeny, miny, mo:smiles:. Maybe they get paid more to send wrong answer.


Support does get rated. LYFT usually follows up many of these calls/emails with a survey. I scorch the earth with these surveys if the person is roadblocking, or not making any opportunity to hear things from my side.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Denver here. I got a 45+ notice on a Lyft ride today.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Got a long trip notice last night in my market.


----------

